
Sssnake News: AI-Powered Guardian S Robot Slithers into Silicon Valley - scottm92
https://blogs.nvidia.com/blog/2019/03/26/guardian-required-sarcos-industrial-robot-jetson-tx2-gtc-2019/
======
scottm92
Anyone seen this in action? It draws a crowd for sure.

